# The Soundtrack to House on Haunted Hill



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I almost forgot to let everyone know how awesome this soundtrack is. Unfortunately it is the soundtrack to the new HoHH(1999) but it has MORE than enough creepy organ music in it.

I purchased this soundtrack especially for my haunt one year and it worked out perfect. The whole thing is basically nonstop 2 hours of creepy organ music and special chants made for the movie. If any of you guys can still find this I high recommend picking it up for those who have creepy vampire or just about any haunt. I think you can still get it on Amazon.com. Thats where I got mine.

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

That sounds really cool. I love organ music and strange chants. Its so hard to find good music! I would really like a cd of all minor classical music, I can't seem to find though

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I love that movie.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Its one of my all time favorties. I liked it so much when it was out at the Theaters I went to see it FOUR times.  I was having a Vampire Halloween Party/Haunt one year and my friends and I were desparate to find some music to go with that. We had ONE CD which was Type O Negative but we wanted something else to be mixed in with it (and we couldn't play all the Type O songs because they had... Ummm.. Adult content in them.) So I remember that this movie has AWESOME organ music in it and I buy this off Amazon. It worked great!

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------

